# This is Your Brain on Knitting



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

http://cnn.it/1jBgIxX

I can attest to this. Six months after my husband died, I decided to get serious about knitting by knitting an afghan from a pattern I had been half-doing for us for my sister as a gift for her support. The more I became involved in knitting, the more peace of mind I had. Since that time, I have become the "Knitter of Afghans" to the family. I have lost count of just how many afghans I have knitted and gifted but all have been appreciated. I also knit scarves when I get tired of the "big knits". Knitting has become a comfort for me in times of stress or just daily living. I'm glad I started knitting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, craft of any kind can be a big help when dealing with difficult situations. I couldn't do any when my husband died as my mind wasn't in the right place, but I read and read and read.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Great article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## clfarris58 (Aug 10, 2013)

When my husband died, I couldn't hold a thought long enough to finish an easy repeat pattern. I'm better now, but I still don't want to tackle the big projects. 

Today would be our 19th anniversary.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Great information. I printed it out to give my Son and Daughter. Son suffers from deployment PTSD and Daughter suffers from domestic abuse PTSD. Perhaps now they will listen to mom and learn a new skill....
Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't imaging not having a craft or hobby. I feel sorry for those who don't have something.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Such an interesting article, made me realize why I have knitted so furiously the last few years. Thanks for sharing and sorry for the loss of your husband.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

Knitting has taken through some difficult times when I injured my back and was laid up I knit several hats and gave them away. A few years later when I was diagnosed with cancer I started knitting hats again this. Time for children. I knit almost 200 hats in the next two years to give to charity. 
Now my mom is in hospice ... My sisters and I are taking turns staying with her in her home. My first two weeks I organized her stash and found several unfinished projects that only needed a a st here and there. We have a big bag of hats and mittens for the grands to go through when they visit. Mom and I also started knitting a series of Musica hats. I cast on and then mom works the ribbing then I grab it back and start the color work and then Mom finishes the keyboard. Then I start the notes that dance around the top of the hat and do the decreases. We both find it comforting to work with our fiber while watching out the window hoping for spring to come. We chat or watch movies or just sit quietly. We find comfort in our needles and wool. And a joy in making hats for the grandchildren and talking about them as we knit. It is fun for my mom to think about her sts still warming her children's heads next year even though she will not be here. And it's comforting for me to sit next to mom just like when I was a young girl learning my sts. Except this time I am reminding her of what st comes next and sometimes taking the knitting and getting past a difficult part.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Wish I could do the same with the only project I had never frogged a stitch. It was an afghan that I was making specifically for my mother's new guest bedroom (had already designed and created my first knit project for her master bedroom which she hung proudly on the afghan holder I had bought and used the colors in it to base the rest of the house's color scheme off of). Unfortunately, I've forgotten how I had done it (pattern in my head) and no one in the family has those colors nor irises that the guest bathroom hand painted iris motif tiles have. Guess I should just repurpose the whole thing but don't have the heart to do it so it still is in the bag with my favorite circular needles. The rust color I've seen lately in home décor but not the plum nor loden green.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

clfarris58 said:


> When my husband died, I couldn't hold a thought long enough to finish an easy repeat pattern. I'm better now, but I still don't want to tackle the big projects.
> 
> Today would be our 19th anniversary.


You were married the day my mother was buried. Take heart since I feel your pain and loss--hugs


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You are creating beautiful memories and helping your Mum obtain peace, she will be glad that you will have this time and hobby to help you later. Cherish this time together.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

clfarris58 said:


> When my husband died, I couldn't hold a thought long enough to finish an easy repeat pattern. I'm better now, but I still don't want to tackle the big projects.
> 
> Today would be our 19th anniversary.


A difficult time. Thinking of you.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

mjo said:


> Now my mom is in hospice ... My sisters and I are taking turns staying with her in her home. My first two weeks I organized her stash and found several unfinished projects that only needed a a st here and there. We have a big bag of hats and mittens for the grands to go through when they visit. Mom and I also started knitting a series of Musica hats. I cast on and then mom works the ribbing then I grab it back and start the color work and then Mom finishes the keyboard. Then I start the notes that dance around the top of the hat and do the decreases. We both find it comforting to work with our fiber while watching out the window hoping for spring to come. We chat or watch movies or just sit quietly. We find comfort in our needles and wool. And a joy in making hats for the grandchildren and talking about them as we knit. It is fun for my mom to think about her sts still warming her children's heads next year even though she will not be here. And it's comforting for me to sit next to mom just like when I was a young girl learning my sts. Except this time I am reminding her of what st comes next and sometimes taking the knitting and getting past a difficult part.


What a wonderful daughter and soul you are. So great that you and your mother can share an activity such as knitting at this difficult time. Mine chilled too easily so I kept her bundled up as much as possible and God supplied the warm sunshine streaming through the French doors to warm her for her afternoon nap. She had lost track of time by then so when she would awaken I would hand her the daily crosswords she so dearly loved to work on because she was warm. One day after pondering over them for some time with the new spring sun going down she handed me the puzzle (great honor) and said "Here. You finish it." I then saw she was just putting words in to fit the spaces that had nothing to do with what the clues were, so I smiled and acted like I was getting a few words completed and said, "That was a tough one for me, I'm afraid. But you had more answered than I did" which made her smile.

Her tumor had gotten too advanced after that so was more paralyzed and couldn't hold a pencil. That is when I started feeding her. We buried her this day with the snow finally gone and the plum tree had just come into bloom outside her room the night she died. Somehow the sun didn't seem as warm anymore.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting can bring a comfort....if you get tired of afghans or scarves there is always dishcloths.


----------



## knittingmuse (Apr 20, 2013)

My husband died two years ago this past Monday. Knitting has helped to calm my mind. Interesting to read how it's helped others.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes any craft is a great healer and i am glad knittings helping you,it has helped me on many occasions so has making latch hook rugs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thank you all for the sweet stories.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Emell said:


> http://cnn.it/1jBgIxX
> 
> I can attest to this. Six months after my husband died, I decided to get serious about knitting by knitting an afghan from a pattern I had been half-doing for us for my sister as a gift for her support. The more I became involved in knitting, the more peace of mind I had. Since that time, I have become the "Knitter of Afghans" to the family. I have lost count of just how many afghans I have knitted and gifted but all have been appreciated. I also knit scarves when I get tired of the "big knits". Knitting has become a comfort for me in times of stress or just daily living. I'm glad I started knitting.


Excellent article. Thank you.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I totally agree. A few years ago I decided to take up jewelry making. Started out with string which didn't work. Went to local bead store, bought the necessary things, was shown how they worked and went from there to selling jewelry at a farmer's market. I could be absorbed for hours finding just the right colors and pattern till it just "slipped into place". Quit that due to joint replacements (all four) and couldn't set up a store once a week. Had never tried knitting, knew nothing about how to do it, went out and bought some needles and yarn and have gone from there with the help of the folks on this site, the net and books. Am getting better all the time. All this while pushing 70 yrs old.
I have never taken lessons, can't learn that way. Trial and error has always been more satisfying and stimulating. And besides, with both beads and yarn, if you don't like it do it again!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

While I was getting chemo my husband of 47 years who had never smoked was diagnosed with lung cancer and died eight months later. Knitting and my knitting group helped me get through it.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

my Beloved died 6 month ago...i have knitted more things for babies, for an unwed mothers home than i can count!!
This gives me much peace...our anniversy wad Dec 6...i took myself out to dinner, that too was a comforting experience.
Blessings


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Losing your companion is tough. May the Good Lord give you strength and purpose to continue living in grace. Peace be with you.


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

My 63 year old husband has PTSD and Alzheimer's and has just sat around doing nothing for months... Yesterday I went to Michaels and got him some little wood bird houses and paint. He was so happy when I gave them to him...I don't know IF he can or will paint them..... but at least he has them to look at. It is hard to find something to occupy him, that he takes interest in. I hope this works.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Good article - thanks. Most of us who craft know that it calmes the mind and that is satisfies the creative need.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree.I have a sticker on my car that says I knit so I don't kill people.
I find knitting very relaxing.Thought the sticker was cute got it at Webs.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

qod said:


> Great article. Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

clfarris58 said:


> When my husband died, I couldn't hold a thought long enough to finish an easy repeat pattern. I'm better now, but I still don't want to tackle the big projects.
> 
> Today would be our 19th anniversary.


I'm sending you a big hug. We miss our loved ones all the time, but on special days like this one, our hearts squeeze a little tighter. Remember the good times to keep your heart warm today.


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I see why I need to make more time for arts and crafts. 

My mother died in December. Between cleaning out her house and keeping up mine, I don't have enough time for fun stuff.

Thanks to all for the stories. May you all be blessed with peace and love.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

mjo said:


> Knitting has taken through some difficult times when I injured my back and was laid up I knit several hats and gave them away. A few years later when I was diagnosed with cancer I started knitting hats again this. Time for children. I knit almost 200 hats in the next two years to give to charity.
> Now my mom is in hospice ... My sisters and I are taking turns staying with her in her home. My first two weeks I organized her stash and found several unfinished projects that only needed a a st here and there. We have a big bag of hats and mittens for the grands to go through when they visit. Mom and I also started knitting a series of Musica hats. I cast on and then mom works the ribbing then I grab it back and start the color work and then Mom finishes the keyboard. Then I start the notes that dance around the top of the hat and do the decreases. We both find it comforting to work with our fiber while watching out the window hoping for spring to come. We chat or watch movies or just sit quietly. We find comfort in our needles and wool. And a joy in making hats for the grandchildren and talking about them as we knit. It is fun for my mom to think about her sts still warming her children's heads next year even though she will not be here. And it's comforting for me to sit next to mom just like when I was a young girl learning my sts. Except this time I am reminding her of what st comes next and sometimes taking the knitting and getting past a difficult part.


Thank you for sharing your very touching story. Does the link below your post bring us to pictures of your work?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I appreciate your sharing I even saved the article for other friends to read


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I, too, lost a loving husband, nearly 10 months ago. Many other changes, like moving to a new residence in a new city, added to my level of stress. After I took up knitting, I began to slowly recover. The grieving journey is a long and difficult one, and knitting is what keeps me sane.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I work in a very high stress job and I cannot imagine how I could get away from it without my knitting. I can get lost in my yarn and stitches. If I am too tired to concentrate I do mindless knitting (something I have made many times). If I am stressed I work on something that makes me concentrate so the rest of the world goes away. Either way my creations are my therapy. :-D


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

My husband had a stroke -- 20% chance to make it through the night. I sat with him most of the night, and ( miracle thank God, ) began a long recovery. I knitted and read books for the month he was in the hospital. Did a couple of baby afghans, An adult afghan and other stuff practicing new patterns, like a sampler.

Then another 4 months out patient rehab 3x's a week 2hour sessions. I have a life time of washcloths, and give always too.

The order of knitting ( and chrochet) seems to align the brain. Your hands move in rhythm and it flows to the brain in rhythm and the brain senses a Low activity stress flow and seems to shut off  stressors and allows you to have the peace of sleep while you stitch away.

This is my theory, maybe there is a study, but I read what so many have said and all seem to find comfort in stressful times with their knitting. 

Blessing to all in your loss.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing your stories. They are truly an inspiration. I know that knitting saved my sanity and my life. I will always be glad that I decided to get serious about it.


----------

